# cool hike for newcomers-suggestions needed



## buffy919 (Sep 24, 2001)

Hey guys, I really need some help finding a cool hike with great views for a group of friends.  WE would like to be able to hike up, cmap out and then hike back the next day.  We live in Boston, so not too far from there.  WE're all pretty athletic but aren't looking for anything TOO serious.  THANKS!!!


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 25, 2001)

What kind of gear & type of camping are you looking for?  Fall or for next summer?

Assuming for October or later, you will need 20 degree bags & some colder campers may need a bag for 10 degrees or even a zero maybe.

Are you looking at the Whites, Greens or Out near Mt. Greylock at the other end of the MA Pike.  Are you looking for a scenic pond or near the top of a bare peak?  Do you have maps for a lot of New England & backcountry cooking gear?  

Assuming all the toys & maps, some suggestions:

AT in MA near Greylock (should be a little warmer than Whites)

Long trail - Baker Peak, Glastenbury Mt. Stratton & Stratton Pond 

Whites, If looking for quiet around Columbus Day, good luck, other times though, Flat Mt.,  Other campsites in Kinsman area besides Kinsman Pond (nice but you will find crowds probably), Ethan Pond.  First ones may be a decent walk in.  

If you can provide a little more info on what  your groups tolerance for weather & climbing.  (Liberty, Guyot & Garfield are some of most popular for good reason)


----------



## buffy919 (Sep 25, 2001)

sorry I was kind of vague before.  Actually we are probably looking for a more fun/easygoing hike than anything else.  I don't know if everyone has a proper sleeping bag, maybe we could sleep in a hut.  We are looking at Oct 6th as the day to go.  Probably we could do a hike where we take a trail to the top of a nice peak that you could take cool pictures from.  I know this all sounds so amateurish, but I am just starting.  With these things in mind, does that help?  Also if we were to sleep in a hut or a motel, do you know of any really cheap ones?  Thanks!  -Buffy


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 26, 2001)

Likely too late & in foliage season to get reservations at Huts & Motel/Hotels will be tough this late at height of foliage season.

Motels/Hotels in Twin Mt. try Paquettes or Northander.  Try here at alpinezone.com where there is a lodging section.

Amatuerish, I'm a view junkie myself.  Easy trips include just getting to Zealand Hut where the view is great.  Mt. Willard from Crawford Notch offers great views too.  The trip to Lonesome Lake is pretty easy & teh view of Franconia Ridge is great.


----------



## Greg (Sep 27, 2001)

A great little motel is Above the Notch

They're right on 302 in Bretton Woods and very close to all western Presidential trails, as well as the shorter hike in Crawford Notch like Arethusa Falls.

You can also take Route 3 West from Twin Mountain and get to hiking in Franconia Notch pretty quickly.

It's a nice and clean motel and relatively inexpensive - something like $60-$70 a night.


----------

